# a lump on my betta?



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

after a water change on King Dedede, I saw some kind of lump when I went to check on him, he doesn't seem to be going up or anything.

in this photo, if you look closely where I circled, you can see white scales and a lump, the lump is bigger than in the photo.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Help please?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Not a good view but looks like stomach.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't see anything, do you mean he's fat? Fill out.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Not a good view but looks like stomach.


my betta hates pictures, what the heck is the lump all about?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I don't see anything, do you mean he's fat? Fill out.
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233


no, there is a lump, just look closely?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 1 gallon
What temperature is your tank? i don't know
Does your tank have a filter? no
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? no
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? my betta's alone

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? betta pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? 2 times a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? I don't remember the answer
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? I don't know
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? SplendidBetta water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: I don't know
Nitrite: dont know
Nitrate:still don't know
pH:I don't know any of these
Hardness: I don't know
Alkalinity: I don't even know what this is

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? he has a big lumpy lump
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? he always stays at the bottom
When did you start noticing the symptoms? today
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? no
Does your fish have any history of being ill? nah
How old is your fish (approximately)? I got NOOOO idea


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

:\ That's really bad care. BUT since you learned your lesson on a different thread, I don't have to explain unless you want me to. A lump? Like... On his stomach?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> :\ That's really bad care. BUT since you learned your lesson on a different thread, I don't have to explain unless you want me to. A lump? Like... On his stomach?


it looks like its near his gill.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

That lump is just bloatedness, nothing to worry about, he is probably constipated, I would not feed him for a day or 2, but that is normal to have. 

The lethargy is definitely from not havign a heater, tetra or some brand like that makes one for 15 dollars, but its pretty bad quality, its hard to heat a 1 gallon. The good quality heaters won't fit. You will probably have to replace that one yearly. It is about 4 inches long and has no heat dial, it just chooses an automatic temperature, but it is good for new betta owners I guess. A petco employee would know what I mean.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Contact Sakura8, he might have lympho or a tumor.  When you look at him from the side, is it noticeable?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It's like impossible to tell and your info wasn't super helpful. Is the lump all round, like, on both sides?? Like he swallowed a marble??
I know your camera isn't very good but perhaps post the same pic without the white circle??


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Pogthefish said:


> That lump is just bloatedness, nothing to worry about, he is probably constipated, I would not feed him for a day or 2, but that is normal to have.
> 
> The lethargy is definitely from not havign a heater, tetra or some brand like that makes one for 15 dollars, but its pretty bad quality, its hard to heat a 1 gallon. The good quality heaters won't fit. You will probably have to replace that one yearly. It is about 4 inches long and has no heat dial, it just chooses an automatic temperature, but it is good for new betta owners I guess. A petco employee would know what I mean.


Didn't she say it wasn't the belly? It's near the gill. You don't have to explain to her about this, she's rehoming them so they get better care since she can't get those supplies. :I


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

can she add the picture without the editing so I can see a bit beter?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Laki said:


> It's like impossible to tell and your info wasn't super helpful. Is the lump all round, like, on both sides?? Like he swallowed a marble??
> I know your camera isn't very good but perhaps post the same pic without the white circle??


yea. but I can't post the pic without the circle because I took it WITH the circle on a DSI


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> Housing
> What size is your tank? 1 gallon
> What temperature is your tank? i don't know
> Does your tank have a filter? no
> ...


No wonder he is sick in a tank that size 100 percent water change daily temp sounds to low your fish will live a stunted life take care of him first. A five gallon filter heater hiding spots.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Contact Sakura8, he might have lympho or a tumor.  When you look at him from the side, is it noticeable?


kay, but whats a lympho? I know what a tumor is, but not a lympho.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's a growth on the body that looks like cauliflower.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

**LITTLE LEAF IS REHOMING. YOU WOULD BE WASTING YOUR TIME FOR EXPLAINING HER ABOUT PROPER CARE. SHE HAS LEARNED HER LESSON EVEN IF HER BETTAS ARE SUFFERING BECAUSE OF MISTAKES. SHE'S REHOMING ASAP.**
Thank you.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wait, what??
We should still help her with this problem though.. So she may inform the new owner?? 

LL, can you take another DSi picture?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> It's a growth on the body that looks like cauliflower.


mm... it looks like a marble :-?:-?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Laki said:


> Wait, what??
> We should still help her with this problem though.. So she may inform the new owner??
> 
> LL, can you take another DSi picture?


I'll try, but my sister is playing on it right now/ currently


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, but I mean like "That's not the proper temperature" Not about the lump, about her care for her Betta. That speech was for her improper care, not about the lump.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The fish immune system is compromised by the cold water water changes and warmer water should help it get better or at least not worse.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Yes, but I mean like "That's not the proper temperature" Not about the lump, about her care for her Betta. That speech was for her improper care, not about the lump.


OH. ok


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Um... OK. But we need to focus on what the bump is, not what caused it. I know it's important but LL can't get proper supplies so we need to focus on how to treat the bump.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> The fish immune system is compromised by the cold water water changes and warmer water should help it get better or at least not worse.


it was temperature shock with the warm water.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> it was temperature shock with the warm water.


Cold water destroys immune system and lethargy.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Um... OK. But we need to focus on what the bump is, not what caused it. I know it's important but LL can't get proper supplies so we need to focus on how to treat the bump.


theres the pic.

UPDATE ON REHOMING:

my parents change their mind about rehoming because she found out one of her friends had a tank with a betta and it lived for a long time without food/water changes! KING DEDEDE AND EQUINOX ARE DOOMED!! NO!!! 

:frustrated: 
:frustrated:
:frustrated:

WHY?!?!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Cold water destroys immune system and lethargy.


I know that.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

They won't be rehomed? NO! They can die! :\ I don't see the bump, just a bloated Betta.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> They won't be rehomed? NO! They can die! :\ I don't see the bump, just a bloated Betta.


I KNOW!! I WANT MY GUYS TO BE HAPPY!!! :frustrated:
:BIGweepy:


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I think I'm dead.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They are going to die fast cold water, lack of exercise, probably bad diet, ammonia poisoning.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

ChoclateBetta, you don't have to explain about this... LL knows her fish are suffering but she can't do anything about it because of her parents. Stop, please.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> ChoclateBetta, you don't have to explain about this... LL knows her fish are suffering but she can't do anything about it because of her parents. Stop, please.


I'd rather suffer! >o<


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

choclatebetta said:


> they are going to die fast cold water, lack of exercise, probably bad diet, ammonia poisoning.


my dad put in warm water!!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

So your dad is actually the one doing the changes?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Either way, just contact Sakura8 or OFL and talk to them.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> So your dad is actually the one doing the changes?


no, I do some of it (adding water conditioner, adding more water... etc.)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Either way, just contact Sakura8 or OFL and talk to them.


ok. I contacted Sakura8


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You add warm water it gets colder at the very least get a small marimo ball and heater.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> You add warm water it gets colder at the very least get a small marimo ball and heater.


my parents won't get me a heater, but what's a marimo ball?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> You add warm water it gets colder at the very least get a small marimo ball and heater.


ChoclateBetta she can't do that! Her parents are ignorant and they won't buy her anything!! The point you should know is that her Bettas won't be able to be properly cared for for the rest of their lives! 
LL, can't you sell your DSI?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

A marimo ball is a ball of algae that Bettas love.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> ChoclateBetta she can't do that! Her parents are ignorant and they won't buy her anything!! The point you should know is that her Bettas won't be able to be properly cared for for the rest of their lives!
> LL, can't you sell your DSI?




thanks, but it's not my DSI (accidentaly wrote that) it's my sister's... 

*sigh*


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, can't you sell anything that's around $20?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry being a little harsh but the fish are suffering at least he admitted it.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, they are. :'( But LL can't do anything about it. LL is a she.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Yes, they are. :'( But LL can't do anything about it. LL is a she.


There is one thing adopting out the fish but then no fish.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> A marimo ball is a ball of algae that Bettas love.


ooo. thanks for telling me that, I feel sad for my bettas... I wish they could just make it before dec 2... I was SUPPOSED to be born in MARCH!!!!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I say we let ChocoBetta and LL hash this out, eh?

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I am a mean bad person :-?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Little Leaf, in my PM I told you it was possibly lymphocystis and there was nothing you could do about it. But now listen closely: after looking at the picture, I don't think it's lymphocystis. I think your betta is bloated. Don't feed your betta any food at all for 2 days. Then let us know if the lump has gone down. Okay? That's all you need to do.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Really though. 
Other thread was closed.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I say we let ChocoBetta and LL hash this out, eh?
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I am a mean bad person :-?


What do you mean I do not understand your 21 century language and typing I am being serious.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow.. this whole thread was painful to read. I'm almost ashamed.. I thought this forums was here to help people. Why did it take 6 pages for anyone to say something helpful!?

Little Leaf, I'm going to PM you. I don't know the whole situation, but I think I can help you keep your babies alive and healthy for a couple of months, til you get supplies.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Laki said:


> Really though.
> Other thread was closed.


What are you talking about.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

ChoclateBetta said:


> What are you talking about.


oh, the irony!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Okay, okay, come on. Let's keep it polite, please.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Little Leaf, get the help and equipment your fish need ASAP. No delays in doing so are acceptable. If you can't care for an animal properly, i.e. doing research and providing said animal with proper care and supplies, then its probably better to not have gotten the animal in the first place.

Chocolate betta, I am saying this with severe restraint. Please, please please don't stir the pot. Its helping no one, making you look bad and probably giving the mods a whole lot of grounds to set forth a punishment. 

Honestly. Some people.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree. There' no need to be getting off topic guys.
This thread is about Little Leaf's betta.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Little Leaf, get the help and equipment your fish need ASAP. No delays in doing so are acceptable. If you can't care for an animal properly, i.e. doing research and providing said animal with proper care and supplies, then its probably better to not have gotten the animal in the first place.
> 
> Chocolate betta, I am saying this with severe restraint. Please, please please don't stir the pot. Its helping no one, making you look bad and probably giving the mods a whole lot of grounds to set forth a punishment.
> 
> Honestly. Some people.


Stir the pot? I do not know that kind of language and you said the same thing I said.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

registereduser said:


> oh, the irony!


What are you talking about?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It's okay, Choclate. Time to step back and let this one go.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Choclate, let's just forget about all this and not talk about it anymore on here.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

*looks pleadingly at Sakura*

Please, just one little insult!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Only in your head, Crabby, only in your head.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

*Thread closed due to being off topic and out of hand.

Little Leaf, feel free to PM Sakura about your sick fish.

Thank you,
Olympia & Sakura.*


----------

